# Betta has a lump on his side (Not sure what it is)



## Sky

Hello everyone!

Housing 
What size is your tank? *2.5 Gallons*
What temperature is your tank? N/A
Does your tank have a filter?* Yes*
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?* No*
Is your tank heated? *No*
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? *None*

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? *Pellet food*
How often do you feed your betta fish? *Usually four pellets a day, but I’ve started giving him just 2 a day when I noticed the lump.
*
Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? *Every 2 weeks*
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? *100%*
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? *None*

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: N/A
Nitrite: N/A
Nitrate: N/A
pH: *7.0*
Hardness: N/A
Alkalinity: N/A

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? *A little bit of fin rot, but most noticeably a small lump on his right side at about the middle of his body.*
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? *Nope. He’s still active, responsive, still eating, still flaring, still jumping, making bubble nests, etc.*
When did you start noticing the symptoms? *I noticed the lump 2 days ago.*
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? *I have changed the water and have him on Bettafix.*
Does your fish have any history of being ill? *Only with fin rot.*
How old is your fish (approximately)? *I’ve had him for over a year now.*


I’ve had my betta fish, Thunder, for over a year now and the only illness he’s really had is fin rot. Usually, I’m on top of cleaning out his tank and do it every 2 weeks or so, but this time circumstances prevented me from cleaning out his tank as usual. He was in the same water for nearly 4 weeks, and his tank had a lot of green algae in it. At that time I noticed a bit of fin rot, but I hadn’t noticed anything else. The day my water was de-chlorinating (about 4 days ago) I finally noticed a small lump on his right side. It’s located about the middle of his body and I tried my best to take pictures of it, but Thunder got agitated with the camera and would swim away after a few shots. The lump itself is circled in red. It has me really concerned. 

I did some research, and I’m afraid that it’s the beginning of dropsy, but as you can see his scales aren’t raised or anything. He’s actually not behaving any different. I put him in clean water now, and he’s still alert, he’s flaring, he’s jumping, he responds to me when I walk into the room, he’s still got a big appetite, and he even made a bubblenest.

I spoke with someone at Pet Supermarket and she told me that she thinks he’s been overfed. I usually give him four pellets a day, but she said that betta fish sometimes eat algae and that could be the cause of his lump. I’m not too sure if I believe that. I’ve never heard of it. I’ve started to give him Bettafix (this is now the 3rd day on it) and I’m going to be making sure his water is clean. 

Does anyone have any idea what could have caused the lump or what it actually is? I’m pretty sure it was caused by the dirty water, but I’m not sure what it is or how to get it to go away. I’ve also reduced his meals to 2 pellets a day now just in case he has been overfed.

Thank you.


----------



## nunuchan

I've got the same issue with my betta right now (however MUCH more severe). I'm treating him for constipation. Epsom salt should do the trick.


----------



## newbie32

He could be having trouble going to the bathroom. You need to fast the betta at least once a week. Mine doesn't eat two days a week. 

Also, I think with a tank so small, you need to up the water changes. I have a 10 gal and I change 50% once a week. You can see the difference in our practices. 

Also, bettas need the water to be warm. Between 76 and 84 degrees. I've seen conflicting numbers, but this is about the range. You should heat your tank and get a thermometer to make sure your little guys is feelin nice and cozy.


----------



## newbie32

By the by, he's beautiful!


----------



## Sky

nunuchan said:


> I've got the same issue with my betta right now (however MUCH more severe). I'm treating him for constipation. Epsom salt should do the trick.


Thanks for responding! Okay, I'll give it a try. I've never used it before though, how much and how often should I use it?


----------



## Sky

newbie32 said:


> He could be having trouble going to the bathroom. You need to fast the betta at least once a week. Mine doesn't eat two days a week.
> 
> Also, I think with a tank so small, you need to up the water changes. I have a 10 gal and I change 50% once a week. You can see the difference in our practices.
> 
> Also, bettas need the water to be warm. Between 76 and 84 degrees. I've seen conflicting numbers, but this is about the range. You should heat your tank and get a thermometer to make sure your little guys is feelin nice and cozy.


Thank you for responding! Yeah, I haven't fasted him for a while. I'll go ahead and fast him today. I've actually looked into the heating and thermometer, but I was worried about my acrylic tank. Would the heater melt right through the tank? No one has been able to give me a straight answer. It's for that reason that I've never gotten a heater b/c I don't want anything to happen to the tank.

And thank you for the nice compliment!


----------



## newbie32

I've never heard of a heater melting an acrylic tank, but that doesn't mean it doesn't happen. I would do some research online. Perhaps in the product description it will say whether the heater may be used in an acrylic tank. For no more power than a heater would need to heat a small tank, I don't think it would be a problem. You would only need a heater will a low wattage. Is wattage a word? lol

I have a 10 gal and I have a 75 watt heater. More than I really need, but I keep it kinda cold in my office. I would suggest you get one that is adjustable. I had a preset one and absolutely hated it. Couldn't keep the water warm enough. Also, there are heaters that you place under the bowl. I'm not sure if it would work for a mini-bow. 

Actually, now that I think of it...try Amazon and look for a hagen mini elite. Or called something like that. I've seen posts about that heater and people really seem to love it for small tanks. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Tisia

I have a couple acrylic tanks and a couple sterlite containers that I use as qt's and haven't had any melting issues. might be possible if it malfunctions pretty badly, like if it cooks your fish it gets so hot, but should be fine during normal use


----------



## SnowySurface

I have my bettas in 1gallon tanks until their permanent tanks are ready. I do a 50% water change every other day and a 100% water change once a week. Since your tank is 2.5 gallons, you should probably do 50% and 100% once a week. 

I know this thread isn't about the fin rot, but I figured I would mention that you need a water conditioner to remove chlorine from tap water. I noticed you said 'none' for additives added during water changes, so I wanted to warn you if you are using straight tap water. The fin rot is more likely caused by ammonia levels if if you only change the water every other week. But, I wanted to toss both ideas out there.  

I have a heater in my acrylic tanks and nothing has melted yet. As long as the watts aren't through the roof you should be fine. Mine is about 10watts, so I wouldn't go above 15 watts for a 2.5 gallon. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## BettaFishRule

It could be a tumor or a parasite try putting aquariam salt in the tank if its a parasite it will kill it but if its a tumor then he might die


----------



## Sky

SnowySurface said:


> I have my bettas in 1gallon tanks until their permanent tanks are ready. I do a 50% water change every other day and a 100% water change once a week. Since your tank is 2.5 gallons, you should probably do 50% and 100% once a week.
> 
> I know this thread isn't about the fin rot, but I figured I would mention that you need a water conditioner to remove chlorine from tap water. I noticed you said 'none' for additives added during water changes, so I wanted to warn you if you are using straight tap water. The fin rot is more likely caused by ammonia levels if if you only change the water every other week. But, I wanted to toss both ideas out there.
> 
> I have a heater in my acrylic tanks and nothing has melted yet. As long as the watts aren't through the roof you should be fine. Mine is about 10watts, so I wouldn't go above 15 watts for a 2.5 gallon.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Thanks for responding! I totally forgot to add the water conditioner I use. Don't worry, I read up about water conditioners and have been using them from day one. I use Prime water conditioner. Let me see if I can edit that.

As for the heater, when I do get one, where exactly would I put it? Would I hide it under the rocks?


----------



## Sky

BettaFishRule said:


> It could be a tumor or a parasite try putting aquariam salt in the tank if its a parasite it will kill it but if its a tumor then he might die


Thank you for responding. I've never used aquarium salt before, so I wanted to ask if there are different types? If so, which should I use and about how much?


----------



## BettaFishRule

i dont think there are diffrent types but follow the intrustions on the back


----------



## newbie32

Heaters typically come with a suction cup to attach to the walls. My heater says to make sure the gravel or substrate, decorations and plants (real or fake) are not touching the heater. Mine sits in the back along the wall part way up from the bottom. Then you need to put the thermometer opposite of where you put your heater. Some people put the heater verticle along a corner in the back to try and hide it. That's a personal preference thing. 

You can also use ice cream salt for the salt treatment.


----------



## BettaFishRule

Ohh ice cream salt i dont think that would work but i guess its a subsitute for Auqarium sal


----------



## DarkMoon17

Husbandry wise, you need to increase water changes to one 50% and one 100% water change per week and he needs a heater. 

As for his lump, it isn't dropsy. It is possible that he is constipated, however, since it is only on one side, IMO it is a tumor. There doesn't appear to be any discoloration around the lump so I wouldn't jump to treating him for parasites.

There is no treatment for tumors but there are a few things you should do just in case... One, stop the bettafix, it's pretty much useless. Second, treat him with 1tsp/gal Epsom Salt (NOT aquarium salt, you will find it in the pharmacy section of Walmart) just in case he is constipated. Lastly, you need to make him feel comfortable. A betta with a compromised immune system will lose the battle against illnesses much faster. There are a number of things you can do to make him less stressed but the most important thing is get him a heater. 

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Sky

DarkMoon17 said:


> Husbandry wise, you need to increase water changes to one 50% and one 100% water change per week and he needs a heater.
> 
> As for his lump, it isn't dropsy. It is possible that he is constipated, however, since it is only on one side, IMO it is a tumor. There doesn't appear to be any discoloration around the lump so I wouldn't jump to treating him for parasites.
> 
> There is no treatment for tumors but there are a few things you should do just in case... One, stop the bettafix, it's pretty much useless. Second, treat him with 1tsp/gal Epsom Salt (NOT aquarium salt, you will find it in the pharmacy section of Walmart) just in case he is constipated. Lastly, you need to make him feel comfortable. A betta with a compromised immune system will lose the battle against illnesses much faster. There are a number of things you can do to make him less stressed but the most important thing is get him a heater.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted!


Thank you for responding. I'm hoping it's not a parasite or tumor. I'll go ahead and try the Epsom Salt then to first see if he's constipated. That wouldn't surprise me. My grandmother likes to feed him a lot.

If there is discoloration, then are you saying it could be parasites? I've looked up info. on external and internal parasites but he's not showing symptoms of either so far. 

I'm starting to fear though that it's a tumor. I've been reading about them and betta owners claimed that their fish had the same symptoms as mine. I hope not though because there's nothing really I could do about a tumor. 

I'll just keep my eye on it, try the epsom salt, and hope it's not a tumor. Thanks for your advice! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## DarkMoon17

If there is discoloration then it could be an enlarging tumor, an abscess or parasites. It would more likely be an abscess or tumor though. There aren't many parasites that present this way... 

Fish can survive some time with a tumor if you keep their homes in tip top condition. I truly hope it is just constipation. Good luck!


----------



## Indyfishy

I sincerely hope that your fish doesn't have a tumor, and that he gets better with AQ salt! But that lump does look alot like a tumor :-( One of my fish has one, and it looked just like that in the beginning. 
Here's a photo, though I'm not sure it will show up:
That lump behind his pectoral fin is the tumor =/ When it showed up he started getting those colorless patches on his fins.









Hopefully your buddy just has a case of bloat!!!! He's so beautiful, what a lovely shade of royal blue!!


----------



## Sky

Indyfishy said:


> I sincerely hope that your fish doesn't have a tumor, and that he gets better with AQ salt! But that lump does look alot like a tumor :-( One of my fish has one, and it looked just like that in the beginning.
> Here's a photo, though I'm not sure it will show up:
> That lump behind his pectoral fin is the tumor =/ When it showed up he started getting those colorless patches on his fins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully your buddy just has a case of bloat!!!! He's so beautiful, what a lovely shade of royal blue!!


Thank you very much for responding, your lovely comments about Thunder, and for even posting pictures. I really appreciate it. I'm sorry to hear about your betta. He's a very beautiful shade of blue too! Both their lumps look very similar. I'm hoping that it's not a tumor, but I feel better because I now have at least an idea of what it might be. Your photos have been very helpful.

I bought him the epsom salt, so I'll give it a try today. I hear though that betta fish with tumors can still live with the tumor for longer than expected. I'll keep everyone posted on Thunder if I see any changes. Thanks again!


----------



## Sky

Just to let everyone know, I did try the epsom salt, but he still has the bump. Worst than that, the day right after I gave him the epsom salt he lost nearly half of his fins. It scared me so I only gave him the salt once. I'm not sure what to do. :-(

I plan to do a water change tomorrow and start giving him the bettafix again for his fins. I think it may be a tumor. I've been fasting him and the lump still hasn't gone down.


----------



## DarkMoon17

I'm sorry your boy isn't doing better. Can you take a pic so we can see his fins? I have never heard of Epsom Salt doing that, it is so safe it can be used long term... It is possible that he bit his own fins... Don't use BettaFix, it harms their labyrinth organ and will not really help his fins. Aquarium Salt is a better alternative at 1tsp/gal to prevent secondary infection. As for the lump, if fasting isn't working then it is most likely a tumor. There is nothing you can do for a tumor (there are no fish chemotherapies...), however you can help him by keeping his life stress free. Keep him comfortable. Heat his tank so it is at a stable temp (78-82*F) and use Stress Coat as the dechlorinator. Make sure you perform water changes regularly (one 50% and one 100% per week). I'm sorry we couldn't tell you something better, good luck with him and keep us posted.


----------



## Indyfishy

I'm so sorry to hear that you're little guy didn't respond to the epsom salt treatment =( His fins may be becoming a bit brittle due to the tumor, my fish's fins have become soooo frail since all this started. But then again, it could be due to his age (he's three). How old is Thunder??


----------



## Sky

DarkMoon17 said:


> I'm sorry your boy isn't doing better. Can you take a pic so we can see his fins? I have never heard of Epsom Salt doing that, it is so safe it can be used long term... It is possible that he bit his own fins... Don't use BettaFix, it harms their labyrinth organ and will not really help his fins. Aquarium Salt is a better alternative at 1tsp/gal to prevent secondary infection. As for the lump, if fasting isn't working then it is most likely a tumor. There is nothing you can do for a tumor (there are no fish chemotherapies...), however you can help him by keeping his life stress free. Keep him comfortable. Heat his tank so it is at a stable temp (78-82*F) and use Stress Coat as the dechlorinator. Make sure you perform water changes regularly (one 50% and one 100% per week). I'm sorry we couldn't tell you something better, good luck with him and keep us posted.


I think he lost his fins due to stress, but I've also been fasting him and he hasn't gotten better. Here's a picture. It could be worse. I've also noticed that he's been having patches in his fins that are white or just lighter and not the right color. It's a bit strange. You can't tell in the picture but you may see the lump. 

I'm looking into buying him the Hagen Mini Submersible heater since my tank is only 2.5 gallons. It was recommended by another member of this community. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ils?ie=UTF8&me=&qid=1309132234&sr=8-1&seller= 

Hopefully Thunder will like it. Thank you for all your advice! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Sky

Indyfishy said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that you're little guy didn't respond to the epsom salt treatment =( His fins may be becoming a bit brittle due to the tumor, my fish's fins have become soooo frail since all this started. But then again, it could be due to his age (he's three). How old is Thunder??


I'm sorry to hear about your boy too. Thunder has gotten those off color patches on his fins a little bit. They may become like those patches I saw in the pictures you provided me. They aren't too large but his fins aren't the same color as they were in some spots. 

I'm not too sure how old he is, but I've had him now for over a year. He does look like an older fish though based on his size. I wish there was a way we could figure out a betta's age. I got him from Petsmart but who knows how long he was there.


----------



## Indyfishy

The off-color patches must be something that's common with the tumors =/ vincent's started out small too, and i didnt even notice them at first since his color is already a silvery blue. but then they grew and they turned completely white, and those patches of fins seem thinner than the rest of the fin. its really odd! 
I got Vincent at petsmart too, and i estimated him to be about a year old since he was pretty large and never really grew to be much bigger than he was when i bought him. but it is hard to tell, i wish they could just tell us how old they are lol. 
I'm so sorry about poor thunder, i wish i could tell you what to expect. I can tell you that Vincent has been living with this for about 6 months now, so it does seem to work on them very slowly. He's gotten veryyyy thin, and has lost almost all of his coloring (but i can't tell if that's from the tumor, or just his natural aging process). He spends most of his day sleeping now, but he still greets me enthusiasticly when i walk to his tank =D. He hasn't lost his appetite one bit, and he still seems to enjoy life despite not feeling so great. Clean water seems to be the thing that keeps him feeling the best, and high protein food! But every creature responds to illness in different ways, so i can't say for sure if the same will happen to your Thunder. He looks to be younger than my Vincent, so he has that on his side!!! I truly hope he handles his illness well!! It sounds like he's getting really good care, and that's what's most important!! I really wish you luck with him!!! Please keep us posted!!


----------



## Sky

Indyfishy said:


> The off-color patches must be something that's common with the tumors =/ vincent's started out small too, and i didnt even notice them at first since his color is already a silvery blue. but then they grew and they turned completely white, and those patches of fins seem thinner than the rest of the fin. its really odd!
> I got Vincent at petsmart too, and i estimated him to be about a year old since he was pretty large and never really grew to be much bigger than he was when i bought him. but it is hard to tell, i wish they could just tell us how old they are lol.
> I'm so sorry about poor thunder, i wish i could tell you what to expect. I can tell you that Vincent has been living with this for about 6 months now, so it does seem to work on them very slowly. He's gotten veryyyy thin, and has lost almost all of his coloring (but i can't tell if that's from the tumor, or just his natural aging process). He spends most of his day sleeping now, but he still greets me enthusiasticly when i walk to his tank =D. He hasn't lost his appetite one bit, and he still seems to enjoy life despite not feeling so great. Clean water seems to be the thing that keeps him feeling the best, and high protein food! But every creature responds to illness in different ways, so i can't say for sure if the same will happen to your Thunder. He looks to be younger than my Vincent, so he has that on his side!!! I truly hope he handles his illness well!! It sounds like he's getting really good care, and that's what's most important!! I really wish you luck with him!!! Please keep us posted!!


I think both our boys are going through the same thing. I can't tell you how happy and thankful I am that you responded and shared your experience with me about Vincent. 

Thunder is the same way. He's still always hungry and he's active. I'm planning on getting him a heater, so hopefully that'll help. It's just difficult finding him one for my tank that's reliable. I think Thunder still has a lot of fight in him though, so I expect that he'll pull through for a while even with the tumor.

Thanks again and I'll definitely keep you posted!


----------



## DoryAndNemo

What happened to Thunder?


----------



## Sky

DoryAndNemo said:


> What happened to Thunder?


Thunder unfortunately passed away. When I originally posted this thread I had him for a year, but he lived (in total with me- not sure how long his lifespan was before I got him) for two years and 5 months (forgot the number of days). He was a fighter! The lump never went away. Towards the end, his back became very crooked and he just didn't have the strength to go back up for air. It was sad to see but at least he isn't suffering anymore.


----------



## DoryAndNemo

Awh. Poor thing. You sound like a great fish owner! Thank you for making him comfortable and making his life worth while


----------



## Sky

DoryAndNemo said:


> Awh. Poor thing. You sound like a great fish owner! Thank you for making him comfortable and making his life worth while


Thanks so much for the kind words! He was my first fish so I spoiled him. It helped that he had a strong will to live.


----------



## myexplodingcat

Aww, sorry about Thunder. He was pretty. SIP


----------

